# Back-up lighting for trailer



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Looking for some help with possibly adding some lighting for helping back down trailer at piss-poor ramps w/ no lighting (Beacon 42 for instance) when night fishing. My eyes are getting shot as i get older so these dark (and un-even) ramps arent helping.

Have a ram-lin aluminum trailer. Does not have any existing ovals i could pop something in easily other than the ones behind the wheels that seem like they would be too far away from rear to be useful for one of those combo lights. Dont really have the tools to cut new ovals. 

Came across these:
https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Lights/Command-Electronics/328-003-6017W.html

Looks like i need to convert 4 pin to 7 pin so i have a reverse wire. (?) 

Anyone have any better ideas or done this themselves? I do have some guide on poles was looking for something to rig in there but didnt see anything. 

If i decide to go to a multi-lane ramp are people going to want to kill me because of the lights at night? New to this stuff, set me on the right path


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would look for some battery powered LEDs you can remove


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I have seen people use the boat’s spreader light to back into side-of-house storage at night time. Not sure if that would be practical on a skiff, but the poling platform gives you a good place to mount light if you have one. Also would think skiff mounted led would outlast trailer submerged light.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I would put a reversible led under the platform as well.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the idea of a light on the platform unless you need a light for backing the trailer sans boat........


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

sandyharris said:


> I like the idea of a light on the platform unless you need a light for backing the trailer sans boat........


Dont laugh at me....I already have a spreader under platform and it works tits!

Problem is....when the boat isnt on trailer. 

I stare at a computer all day at work and some days my eyes are strained if i go out at night. I also dont have 25+ years experience with trailers like a lot of you guys do. I might have backed up a trailer about 10 times  

Gonna keep poking around to see what i can come up with.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Chin up, ChumChugger! If you've only backed up a trailer ten times, you haven't developed a lot of bad habits yet. Don't worry though, they'll come in time.........

Launching or recovering at night requires some light etiquette. If you have lights shining aft, try to use them when no one else is on the ramp, or staging just off the ramp waiting to load. But sometimes on busy ramps you might have to annoy others with them. If you use them only when needed, and show some courtesy, you should be all right. Headlamps cause way more grief than backup lamps.

Just my opinion. That and eight bucks will get you a cup of coffee at any Starbucks............


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Ideally id like to find something i could kill with a switch so i didnt blind people on ramps where not neccessary. Or something like a 3-way, off/on with reverse/on. 

"Usually" if there is multiple lanes there is usually a lighted pole or something to help.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ChumChugger said:


> Ideally id like to find something i could kill with a switch so i didnt blind people on ramps where not neccessary. Or something like a 3-way, off/on with reverse/on.
> 
> "Usually" if there is multiple lanes there is usually a lighted pole or something to help.


They make remote control light bars. 









A friend of mine has one mounted on the rear crossmember of his trailer. It's a duck boat so he is always launching well before sun-up


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve installed these in my truck and the light output is incredible. 1500 lumens. Really makes backing up at night much easier. 

https://www.vleds.com/shop-application/reverse-back-up/7440-led/7440-6-ho-c.html


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

CE Smith makes a backup light ( clear lens ) guide post lite ,as well as yellow/red post top running lights


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I ever really needed light when backing down an unlit ramp
(Outdoor Resort at Chokoloskee comes to mind...)... I’d simply attach light(s) up under my poling tower instead of on my trailer. Any decent spreader lights would solve that problem forever...

What I do now down at Chokoloskee when I’m trying to launch well before dawn is to stop every five to ten feet, get out of my truck, and verify that my rig is where it needs to be in that single minimum ramp that’s without even a single light...

I actually run a lot of night trips at every hour of the night back over in Biscayne Bay - but all of those ramps are well lit all night long.

Hope this helps — aren’t boats fun?


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

The spreader light works awesome....when the boat is on the trailer


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That spreader light(s) works out pretty well when you’re Oceanside and have no idea of what you’ve been pulling on as it comes to the boat... When they’re mounted up high on a big sports fisher you really light up a big area. On a small skiff I’d want them aimed mostly to the sides at the stern so that you not only see to the rear but also to the side (install the so that they can be adjusted before being locked locked down into place - when it’s dark so that you can get it right...).


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe you could mount an led spreader on to the winch post where it would stay dry?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Put a hitch on the front of your tow vehicle and then you have no problem seeing where you are going.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

csnaspuck said:


> Put a hitch on the front of your tow vehicle and then you have no problem seeing where you are going.


That would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Front hitch on 2 of my rigs , makes maneuvering around yard a piece of cake. Never used at ramp.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I know a couple of RV owners that have secondary hitches on the front bumpers of their rigs - just for launching and retrieving their skiffs since their really wide RVs don’t allow them to see their skiffs at all for maneuvering at the ramp...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Put a hitch on the front of your tow vehicle and then you have no problem seeing where you are going.


You really don’t want to be the guy who has to do this at a launch....


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> You really don’t want to be the guy who has to do this at a launch....


I have a front receiver, but I just can't see myself swapping ends every time I go to the ramp. It seems like more trouble than it's worth. I can stop, get out, and look three or four times while backing down the ramp a whole lot faster than I could swap ends with the trailer.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

hipshot said:


> I have a front receiver, but I just can't see myself swapping ends every time I go to the ramp. It seems like more trouble than it's worth. I can stop, get out, and look three or four times while backing down the ramp a whole lot faster than I could swap ends with the trailer.


For sure. Front mount receivers have a place and come in handy but the ramp isn’t it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The guys that I spoke about are as skilled as they come with many many years on the water, as well as in the fishing business to boot... Since there’s no motel or restaurant down at Flamingo (after Wilma trashed it all in 2005) and the nearest motel is 50 miles away - they spent a bunch of money on big rigs to tow with -then be able to stay down there for days at a time... Taking a moment to change out their trailer from conventional to front mounted before hitting the ramp is a minor problem...

Wish I had their resources and was able to eliminate the almost 200 miles of towing I do every day when I’m booked to fish down there (round trip numbers).

I’d do it in heartbeat (and along the way I’d also pick up the Egret they’re fishing out of instead of my beat up more than 30 year old Maverick I’ve been working out of the past 24 years...).


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

We had the same issue for the duck boat trailer and solved it putting a led fog light mounted to side of winch stand. You can ground it to the stand, and then for hot wire, plug into the 5th hole on the 5 pin truck plug adapter. This is the release for the brakes when in reverse so it only powers when in reverse. Works perfectly.


----------



## Gary Roe (Mar 28, 2021)

I replaced my old spreader lights with the new lumitec Caprera2 color LED lights. They are very bright and the brightness is adjustable with your toggle switch. I also like the Blue Light feature it really gives my 26 foot Center Console a great look.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Amazon.com: iJDMTOY Tow Hitch Receiver LED Pod Light Compatible With Truck SUV Trailer RV etc, Includes (2) 20W High Power CREE LED Pod Lamps & Tow Hitch Mount Bracket, Use As Reverse, Off-road or Search Light: Automotive


Buy iJDMTOY Tow Hitch Receiver LED Pod Light Compatible With Truck SUV Trailer RV etc, Includes (2) 20W High Power CREE LED Pod Lamps & Tow Hitch Mount Bracket, Use As Reverse, Off-road or Search Light: Light Bars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

RJTaylor said:


> Amazon.com: iJDMTOY Tow Hitch Receiver LED Pod Light Compatible With Truck SUV Trailer RV etc, Includes (2) 20W High Power CREE LED Pod Lamps & Tow Hitch Mount Bracket, Use As Reverse, Off-road or Search Light: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy iJDMTOY Tow Hitch Receiver LED Pod Light Compatible With Truck SUV Trailer RV etc, Includes (2) 20W High Power CREE LED Pod Lamps & Tow Hitch Mount Bracket, Use As Reverse, Off-road or Search Light: Light Bars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Interesting. Did you try this and wire it with a harness or directly?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Direct on last truck. Haven’t installed it to my new truck yet.


----------

